# Help! Maggots in tank????



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

Hullo everyone. I recently discovered MILLIONS (LITERALLY) of maggots in my tank after I've mistaken them as "dusts" in my tank for the past few weeks. My brother had refilled my tank for me and forgot to rinse out the tub he was using so I noticed the dust floating at the top after he dumped the water in. For the next couple of weeks I kinda shrugged it off because I figured it was just dust.. because it definitely was, the first time he refilled the tank. Well.. yesterday I looked closely at my tank and noticed they were moving!! There are maggots EVERYWHERE! I bought "Parasite Clear Tank Buddies", suggested from people at Petco, along with some Aqua salt stuff because supposedly "If salt can kill slugs, then you figure salt can kill the worms" -- as said by a Petco employee. Well anyway I have find very mild progress from the Parasite clear, but it has ONLY been an hour or less since I've put the tablets in... I believe the aqua salt isn't doing any justice. Does anyone else have any other suggestions as to get rid of these things?! I am so disgusted and embaressed. I must say that there was NOTHING ELSE added to the tank that could've made these "maggots/parasites" appear... I have NO idea how they came about otehr than the "dust" from the tub we used.. but that tub is kept inside..in my bathroom to be precise. So it wasn't that dirty because we continuously use it. 

PLEASE PLEASE HELP....


A picture just to get an idea..









Sorry it looks like that..they're squiggliing around and my hands are very unsteady.


----------



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

And can I add...
what happens if I touch the maggots or if they get on me? I'm really scared of them getting inside my body and growing in me. I'm traumatized from seeing those commercials on tv of those people pulling out maggots/worms out of little children in third world countries. I am actually from a third world county and my mom told me stories about how her sisters had worms in them. I'm TERRIFIED. I took out some plants out of the tank and I literally burned my hand to kill anything that got on em..


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Planaria. Harmless. Re: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13457


----------



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

Someone's mentioned that, but I was unsure to believe them. Is there a quicker way to get rid of them other than the water changes and less feeding? 

I found my oscar today laying on its side, now I don't know how it's happened but I came to believe it was from the .."planaria", because I can't think of any other reason why it was like that. The other fishes were very ill as well.. loosing it's color and such. 

Thank you, so much.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, the questions I must ask is how old is the tank, and have you checked the waters with a good quality test kit? It could be very well that you may have a problem with water quality. Specifaically an ammonia and nitrate problem. If your tank is less than 6-10 weeks old, it may not be fully cycled.


----------



## lapinkace (Feb 16, 2008)

My tank is about 6 months old. I haven't checked the waters because I have no testing kits =\


----------



## rummynose (Feb 15, 2008)

I've had these in my 3 gallon about 4 years ago. They seemed harmless I even saw my betta eating some of them. I did water changes regularly and they eventually went away.


----------



## Jennie (Feb 9, 2008)

I also have these "planaria". I scrubbed my tank with scaulding hot water last time I saw them, about a month and a half ago. I also thoroughly cleaned all gravel and decorations, and they're back again, even after frequent water changes. I've also added tank buddies that are supposed to kill bacteria and fungus. I guess I just change the water A LOT more?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

lapinkace said:


> Someone's mentioned that, but I was unsure to believe them. Is there a quicker way to get rid of them other than the water changes and less feeding?
> 
> I found my oscar today laying on its side, now I don't know how it's happened but I came to believe it was from the .."planaria", because I can't think of any other reason why it was like that. The other fishes were very ill as well.. loosing it's color and such.
> 
> Thank you, so much.


Could they be sick from the salt?


----------



## Jennie (Feb 9, 2008)

I put in a brand of tank buddies that kills fungus and bacteria and they seemed to go away except for a few. the box said that if it didnt do anything that in a couple of days to treat the water again. I did and they are still not leaving! I'm scrubbing my tank tonight and moving my fish to a new tank thats been sitting for a couple days waiting for their arrival, I dont want anymore to die.


----------

